# Free Nute  - Sort of



## Jerseydude (Nov 13, 2009)

General Hydroponics just came out with a new organic line called General Organics. They are giving out free quart size samples of the entire line. All you have to do is pay for the shipping from Cali. Mine will be about $23 to ship it to me in NJ. The closer you are to CA the cheaper. 

Just call them up ask them about the free samples they are offering
Telephone: 1-800-37-HYDRO
(1-800-374-9376) or 1-707-824-9376

you get a quart each  
 Bio Thrive grow
 Bio Thrive bloom 
a cal mag supplement 
Biobud bloom booster 
Bioweed, a seaweed supplement
Biomarine, a fish based supplement 
and the Bioroot for the root system. 

That should be enough to last for a whole grow.
Ii's been priced at between $120-$140 depending on the retailer, just pay for the cost of shipping. You have to be willing to use a credit card.

Perfect for the rejuvenated grower..... me.


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 13, 2009)

Solid info ...but what are the benefits of going organic?

(besides getting a free cycle of nutes)


----------



## zipflip (Nov 13, 2009)

where'd you get the info on the free samples from.  i kow ive seen free sample offers for some in some magazines. like urban gardener.
  but without proof of legit source of this ifo id advise anyone against just up an calling some random phone number on a mj grow site.  
  no offense to you jersey.
  just liek to know if ya able to provide a sourceof this info. 
  also it does seem a bit odd for a quart of each = 7 quarts in all.   thats a heck of a lot for so little IMO. hence why seems a bit fishy. :confused2:

but like i said i have seen ads in magazines for free samples liek 4 ounce and sometimes even 8 oz size and no ship charges. but never 7 whole quarts tho. 
  but hey if it legit an i can see its legit, then im all over it


----------



## Trust (Nov 13, 2009)

Very nice guys at GH, Very friendly and helpful. 20 bucks to the door (mid-west).

I called and asked them what it all came with and they replied:

BioThrive Grow
BioThrive Bloom
Bio Root
Diamond Black
Bio Bud
CaMa+
Bio Marine
Bio Weed

All bottles come in quart size.

Also they stated that because this is organics the potency has decreased, so the nutrients should be applied double the strength from whats on the bottle.

He went on to saying that BioThrive worked like FloraNova so there is no need for FloraMicro.

If you are applying for the sample they will send you a chart to use and some feedback surveys.


----------



## zipflip (Nov 13, 2009)

i just googled the tele number and the number is legit for gen hydroponics but jus curious still where the info of the samples come from before i go calin it. 
  i guess for me my paranoid mind is thikin leo has made arrangements wit GH and taking calls and everyone that calls an gives address for such samples now goes on a list as they made this site the only place the number avail and why else would anyone be on here and see the number  uif not growing  LOL..  idk.
  ya dont come round much i noticed either jersey. sin2006 but only been on but few times ....


----------



## Trust (Nov 13, 2009)

Its legit Zipflip!


----------



## zipflip (Nov 13, 2009)

> Also they stated that because this is organics the potency has decreased, so the nutrients should be applied &#8220;double the strength from what&#8217;s on the bottle.&#8221;


 so in other words ya prolly goin thru 2-3 times as much in nute  solution in ya mixes tahn usin flora or floranova.
  and use double than wats stated on bottle  :huh:  usually everyone says use less tahn recommended.  maybe they made a huge goof in teh making of it hence why basically givin it away?


----------



## Jerseydude (Nov 13, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> i just googled the tele number and the number is legit for gen hydroponics but jus curious still where the info of the samples come from before i go calin it.
> i guess for me my paranoid mind is thikin leo has made arrangements wit GH and taking calls and everyone that calls an gives address for such samples now goes on a list as they made this site the only place the number avail and why else would anyone be on here and see the number  uif not growing  LOL..  idk.
> ya dont come round much i noticed either jersey. sin2006 but only been on but few times ....



Dude.

Much respect for the caution. After all, you don't know me from a hole in the wall. You're right. I haven't been around for a while. I've been having issues, severe anxiety and depressio, for the last couple of years now and have been seeing a psychologist to work it out. It's going well and I'm getting better and stronger each day. That's why I'm here. Trying to come out of my 'shell'. 

 I checked out the website and the telephone number before calling also. It sounded too good to be true to me too. I got the info from another MJ website that I belong to. Dude there didn't say how he got it, but I know he's a good dude. I don't think the Feds would set up a trap for a few quarts of nutes. But do as you will. I was just trying to share some info during these difficult economic times. If I'm out of line, I would hope that one of the mods would step in and correct me.
Peace


----------



## Trust (Nov 13, 2009)

Zipflip said:
			
		

> maybe they made a huge goof in teh making of it hence why basically givin it away?



lol, I don't think so. But if you wanna look more into the samples and proof of it NOT being the LEO coming after you...take a look at this thread.

hxxp://www.gardenscure.com/420/organics/129259-general-organics-general-hydroponics.html

^^ replace xx with tt


I use GH's Flora line, and if I can get into organics and it produces a better product, I think thats what we are searching for.

Besides its 20 dollars spent so I don't have to lie in bed at night wondering:

"Is general organics line better than general hydroponics line"


----------



## zipflip (Nov 13, 2009)

well i'll be danged.
   well that just blows now. i have no $ on my debit card .  i wonder how long they'll be carryin on the deal for tho?


----------



## zipflip (Nov 13, 2009)

> But do as you will. I was just trying to share some info during these difficult economic times. If I'm out of line, I would hope that one of the mods would step in and correct me


honest i meant no disrespect in any way toward ya jersey.
  but i too see it in teh pic on the link trust put up .  on the bottles it says not for resale "sample" 
  thats just wild. 7 quarts of any nutrient solution of any sort for under 25$ give or take 
  dude im so all over it. just got get into next town over to get money put on my card.
 not sure if im bout to goin organic just yet. but sure would be nice to take advantage of this offer tho.  if anything else i can use it next year on the tomatoes outdside.  im sure they'll go wild over it just as well.

 thanks tho for the heads up on the offer jersey.  
 for real tho i meant no offense, really. the part bout ya not bein on much, just makin convo was all bro.
  :48:


----------



## Trust (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey Zipflip I think they should offer it for a while. (don't hold me to that)

I'm sure they want to do a lot of testing first to make any tweaks...

This is were *we the growers* come in and say well I didn't like this but I liked this and I'm sure it will go back to the lab for anaylis. 

I told them that I cannot use the organics until the season is over, and they didn't seem to mind. As long as I respond. 

They were very eager to send the line out to receive answers to there new product.


----------



## Jerseydude (Nov 13, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> honest i meant no disrespect in any way toward ya jersey.
> but i too see it in teh pic on the link trust put up .  on the bottles it says not for resale "sample"
> thats just wild. 7 quarts of any nutrient solution of any sort for under 25$ give or take
> dude im so all over it. just got get into next town over to get money put on my card.
> ...



Absolutely no offense taken, my friend and I know that you meant no disrespect. There was nothing wrong with what you said and your caution was understandable. If you knew me, you would know that I don't ever want to hurt anyone. Karma, Dude, Karma. And i want good Karma.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 13, 2009)

I talked to them just as they were closing up for the night, I asked if Monday would be too late to get in on the deal, they said "no, we're going to be doing this for a while"  They just want to get their product out, and see what the consumer thinks of it.  I was in the same boat zip, I only used pre-payed when doing stuff like this, ordering from someone I don't know or over the internet...but I'm all over it to.  Someone had posted something about this last week or so, and I went to the GH site, but couldn't find anything on it.  Hell for that price I'll check it out side by side with my ff gear!


----------



## Hick (Nov 14, 2009)

......WELCOME  back jersey  .. glad to see you are doing well!


----------



## zipflip (Nov 14, 2009)

> Absolutely no offense taken, my friend and I know that you meant no disrespect. There was nothing wrong with what you said and your caution was understandable. If you knew me, you would know that I don't ever want to hurt anyone. Karma, Dude, Karma. And i want good Karma


  right on :aok:



> I talked to them just as they were closing up for the night, I asked if Monday would be too late to get in on the deal, they said "no, we're going to be doing this for a while" They just want to get their product out, and see what the consumer thinks of it. I was in the same boat zip, I only used pre-payed when doing stuff like this, ordering from someone I don't know or over the internet...but I'm all over it to. Someone had posted something about this last week or so, and I went to the GH site, but couldn't find anything on it. Hell for that price I'll check it out side by side with my ff gear


  sweet!!   i got plenty time then.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 16, 2009)

I called today and have them on the way.  I may try some kind of side by side with GH Flora 3 part, GH Flora Nova and the new Bio series, just since I have them.  I have got some Safari Mix clones in the bubbler right now.


----------



## umbra (Nov 16, 2009)

I ordered and it arrived in about a week. Now all my neighbors know that I received a big box from General Hydroponics. If you're in a friendly state, no problems...but not all of us are. So if you are trying to be discreet, this is definitely not a good idea. Too late now.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 16, 2009)

Someone else here posted this info on 11/3 and I called and ordered. Nine days later I called back and Nancy had lost my order.... Jesse had it out the door the next day. If in doubt, check your with your cc to see if they charged you - they charge when they ship. It's no gimic, it's just a word of mouth promotion to get some product out there and possibly win over some new customers. It was less than $20 shipping for me.


----------



## Moto-Man (Nov 16, 2009)

Excellent share bro', thank you - good karma awaits you 

I just ordered mine a few minutes ago... Like THG, I would like to do some side-by-side comparo w/ the regular Flora series GH I have now.

I should have nutes for years now  lol

Cheers!


----------



## Jerseydude (Nov 16, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> ......WELCOME  back jersey  .. glad to see you are doing well!



Gee Thanks Hick. 

That was nice of you. I really like this place and the no nonsense / just fun atmosphere. I hope to be posting and reading more as I start my 7th grow. I got some beans from a breeder friend and will be trying out 'new' strains. It's kinda exciting.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 16, 2009)

I sent out for mine this morning...I don't like the idea of them haveing general Hydroponics on the box though...couldn't they just put GH instead...lol, oh well, it's not illegal to have a hydroponic system, it just depends what your growing in it


----------



## Locked (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah i ordered my free samples this morning...too good to pass up...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 17, 2009)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> I sent out for mine this morning...I don't like the idea of them haveing general Hydroponics on the box though...couldn't they just put GH instead...lol, oh well, it's not illegal to have a hydroponic system, it just depends what your growing in it



I really doubt that the UPS person (although I have a really cool UPS guy that smokes) or the mail person really looks or cares who you receive packages from--they handle so much on a daily basis.  I wouldn't really be concerned.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 17, 2009)

yeah you are probably right HG, I have to constantly remind myself that I'm not that important, people are not thinking about me and what I'm doing all the time.  He's probably thinking about whatever problems life has thrown at him, not whats inside the 459th package he has delivered today.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 17, 2009)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> yeah you are probably right HG, I have to constantly remind myself that I'm not that important, people are not thinking about me and what I'm doing all the time. He's probably thinking about whatever problems life has thrown at him, not whats inside the 459th package he has delivered today.


So the other day I'm out mowing the yard when the fed ex guy shows up and asks me if I'm "oldhippiechick" I got a tad paranoid because he pronounced my name correctly.... I have a very very unusual name and it's from another language and does not look exactly like it sounds.... 
Anyway, I calmed down when I read the shipping label and they had spelled it way wrong - or waayyyy right if you learned to read from "hooked on phonics".
:rofl:


----------



## Tact (Nov 17, 2009)

I ordered it today, phone rep said Diamond Black was no longer being given away and only 'lucky early' people got DB. She went on to say DB was a soil amendment and I wouldn't need it if i was using FFOF/LW n(she asked what soil I used). Any ideas how long these nutes will last on a shelf?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 17, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> So the other day I'm out mowing the yard when the fed ex guy shows up and asks me if I'm "oldhippiechick" I got a tad paranoid because he pronounced my name correctly.... I have a very very unusual name and it's from another language and does not look exactly like it sounds....
> Anyway, I calmed down when I read the shipping label and they had spelled it way wrong - or waayyyy right if you learned to read from "hooked on phonics".
> :rofl:



LOL--I have always wondered why "phonics" is not spelled like it sounds :giggle:


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Nov 17, 2009)

Still going on, got mine ordered today. $15 for 8 quarts, I'm in!


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Nov 17, 2009)

Jerseydude said:
			
		

> General Hydroponics just came out with a new organic line called General Organics. They are giving out free quart size samples of the entire line. All you have to do is pay for the shipping from Cali. Mine will be about $23 to ship it to me in NJ. The closer you are to CA the cheaper.
> 
> Just call them up ask them about the free samples they are offering
> Telephone: 1-800-37-HYDRO
> ...


 

Yeah TOWLIE!!! i just odered some, all that for 18.50 to my house.  Can't thank you enough, good Karma and Green Mojo coming your way.  NICE!


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Nov 17, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> So the other day I'm out mowing the yard when the fed ex guy shows up and asks me if I'm "oldhippiechick" I got a tad paranoid because he pronounced my name correctly.... I have a very very unusual name and it's from another language and does not look exactly like it sounds....
> Anyway, I calmed down when I read the shipping label and they had spelled it way wrong - or waayyyy right if you learned to read from "hooked on phonics".
> :rofl:


 
I have a friend with an irish name, more extra letters than you can shake a stick at.


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Nov 17, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL--I have always wondered why "phonics" is not spelled like it sounds :giggle:


 
Very phunny!:holysheep:


----------



## Locked (Nov 17, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I really doubt that the UPS person (although I have a really cool UPS guy that smokes) or the mail person really looks or cares who you receive packages from--they handle so much on a daily basis.  I wouldn't really be concerned.



You are right on the money THG...I hve been with UPS for over 15 years and all I care about is getting it off my truck and getting done so I can go home...


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> You are right on the money THG...I hve been with UPS for over 15 years and all I care about is getting it off my truck and getting done so I can go home...



Several years ago it seemed like we had the same UPS guy 80% of the time come by and now it seems like 3 or 4 guys with overlapping routes or different schedules so I seldom see the same guy - maybe every 3rd or 4th delivery...   Back when I had the same guy most of the time I did a lot of ordering online to get a growroom going and while I was signing for a delivery one day he said "I'm convinced that you're buildin' sumthin' up in here!"  and I laughed it off...  At least it was well b4 9/11...


----------



## Locked (Nov 17, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Several years ago it seemed like we had the same UPS guy 80% of the time come by and now it seems like 3 or 4 guys with overlapping routes or different schedules so I seldom see the same guy - maybe every 3rd or 4th delivery...   Back when I had the same guy most of the time I did a lot of ordering online to get a growroom going and while I was signing for a delivery one day he said "I'm convinced that you're buildin' sumthin' up in here!"  and I laughed it off...  At least it was well b4 9/11...



Your area is probably a "split" area now...all that means is when a driver needs work to get a full day they move certain "split" areas to whatever driver needs the work...I hve a cpl areas on my rte that sometimes get moved to 2 or 3 other drivers if their rtes come in light... I seriously wld not worry about ordering anything legal online and having it delivered...as a driver I can honestly say we don't care whats in the box...it's just one delivery closer to quitting time...


----------



## Tact (Nov 17, 2009)

So did anyone who ordered today 11-17-09, or who reads this after that date, get the Black Diamond nute? I got 7 out of the 8 bottles people have been saying they ordered/received. 

Just curious.


----------



## Locked (Nov 17, 2009)

Tact said:
			
		

> So did anyone who ordered today 11-17-09, or who reads this after that date, get the Black Diamond nute? I got 7 out of the 8 bottles people have been saying they ordered/received.
> 
> Just curious.



I called yesterday morning...noon eastern time and got everything...so it must hve just started today that they are out of BD...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 17, 2009)

I called monday morning, and they didn't say anything about not getting it, but hey it's still free!  So your the one who broke my tempered glass light cover HAM!...lol.  I figured you guys are just doin your job like the rest of us worker ants, but I don't care DOS if he said that to me I'd have been paranoid for a little while.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 18, 2009)

I got mine in. 
NO Black Diamond - and no explanation even thought they claimed I'd receive 8 different samples.
Not complaining mind you. Happy to get a great deal. 
My original order date was 11/3 and order was lost.... reordered on 11/12 and musta been out by then...... will be interested in seeing if anyone else got left out on the BD.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 18, 2009)

sooo I probably won't get it either I didn't order until mon the 16th,  I'll let ya know when mine gets here


----------



## Jerseydude (Nov 23, 2009)

Well I hadn't gotten my order so I was wondering...what the heck??? Did I get left out somehow? I was thinking, "Should I call"?

Tonite I stopped by in a local sandwich shop to pick up something for dinner when the guy tells me, "We have a package UPS left for you....and it's heavy."

WHOOO HOOOO!!!

I bring the package up to my apartment and I have a quart each of:

Biothrive Gro
Biothrive Bloom
CALMAG+
Bioroot
Biobud
Bioweed
Biomarine
Diamond Black

All for $23.90

(In a South Park voice)  Sweeeeeeetttt!!!


----------



## Locked (Nov 23, 2009)

Glad you got your freebies....I shld be getting mine tomorrow....


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 23, 2009)

I hadn't seen anything so I called today, and my order had not even been processed %$$#^&R$##@$^&,  So I guess I wait another week.  They said they have been swamped with calls.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 24, 2009)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> I hadn't seen anything so I called today, and my order had not even been processed %$$#^&R$##@$^&,  So I guess I wait another week.  They said they have been swamped with calls.



Me, too.  I ordered 11-16.  When my card had not been charged for shipping by Friday, I called.  They said they had the order and had been swamped (as I figured).  Well this morning, the shipping charges hit my account--$15 (I must be closer).  So, mine is on the way.


----------



## Tact (Dec 7, 2009)

Just a heads up, I placed my order about 3 weeks ago and it still had not arrived so I gave them a call. This was my third time calling, the first time I placed the order and Nancy said the order would arrive by Thursday of that week. The following week after it had no arrived I called again and they had lost my order, had no record of me, so I re-setup the order with my CC for shipping charges and they said it would go out that day. Two weeks after that, today, I called again and the first person I talked to Jesse had no record of my order again, and transferred me to Nancy, she remembered me and said that they had been back ordered and were out of stock until today, and the order would go out (again) today, she did however have to retake my information.

So, can't complain when it is free, anyone know a MSRP of this package they are giving away, what it would cost if you bought it retail?


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 7, 2009)

I think I read early on $100-$120 so it's worth a bit of drama.... Might add that all bottles are clearly marked "sample - not for resale"....


----------



## Tact (Dec 7, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> I think I read early on $100-$120 so it's worth a bit of drama.... Might add that all bottles are clearly marked "sample - not for resale"....



Cool, yeah I wasn't planning on reselling it or anything, just curious what the value of three phone calls was, and that's well worth it! They really should be incorperating a feedback mechanism though, like a card that comes with the product and a unique ID that you input at their website and take a survey with feedback on out thoughts of the product, I asked if they wanted feedback when I first ordered it over the phone and they were like 'Oh you know, of course', and I was like 'So how should I give you the feedback', and they said 'Just call us I guess'.


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Dec 7, 2009)

I had to call 3 or 4 times too, ordered on 11/16 and I just got mine a few days ago. All 8 bottles, including the Diamond Black were there but they forgot to include a feeding schedule. No biggie, they have one on their website- hxxp://www.generalhydroponics.com/genhydro_US/feeding_charts/GO_MYSF-FeedChart.pdf
I'm going to try these nutes in a MassP coco bucket for a trial run. Awesome deal, thank you GH :aok:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 7, 2009)

yeah I got all 8 bottles last week...I can't wait to start using it, but I don't want to switch what I have been running in the middle of a cycle, I'm going to do half of my clones with the GH, and half with my old routine...see what comes of it...if it blows my old routine out of the water...then GH did good by giving me freebies...cause I will dang sure buy more if it works good!


----------



## Tact (Dec 29, 2009)

Mine just arrived today, took 53 days total, just shy of 2 months!

Diamond Black was not included, 7 bottles in total, also received a catlog with feeding nutrient schedule.


----------



## Locked (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah they are lucky I love their 3 part so much because i also hve gotten nothing but the run around from them...I ordered almost 2 months ago myself and had to call them 4 times and my CC finally got charged late last week...hopefully they are on there way....if I didn't love their nutrients I wld probably not use them again...


----------



## Moto-Man (Dec 29, 2009)

Dr. Manny Bowles said:
			
		

> I had to call 3 or 4 times too, ordered on 11/16 and I just got mine a few days ago. All 8 bottles, including the Diamond Black were there but they forgot to include a feeding schedule. No biggie, they have one on their website- hxxp://www.generalhydroponics.com/genhydro_US/feeding_charts/GO_MYSF-FeedChart.pdf
> I'm going to try these nutes in a MassP coco bucket for a trial run. Awesome deal, thank you GH :aok:



Yeah, I have eight bottles and I used to have three w/ the regular GH series. This is getting a bit (too) complicated! I like things nice 'n easy - but I'll soldier on  

Just sprouted some NL, some NLxHaze and some more WW. 

I'll start a pictorial GJ as soon as all my babies sprout.

Cheers,


----------



## zipflip (Dec 30, 2009)

just curious to those of you who still gettin these samples here.
 beings tehy are organic and it is sub zero freezing winter temps out there for the most part of the country...
....are your bottles coming frozen at all? lol
 i ask cuz i ordered nutes a lil while ago and tehy came frozen delivered  rendering them exposed to extreme temps and being teh GH samples are organic i would assume taht the freezing temps would effect teh product some, no?
  i was also talkin to my ups delivery guy last week again and told him  my last package had liquid contents and was frozen and he looked at me while handing me another package and said that this oes prolly frozen then too. if its liquid. and even if it wasnt frozen ATM, that still doesnt mean it wasnt froze at one point thruout the shipping due to unheated cargo bays on planes, trucks etc and long transits in such.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 31, 2009)

mine were sent before it was to cold, but they were packaged real well, double boxed with bubble wrap in both boxes, well insulated...mine looked fine.


----------



## zipflip (Dec 31, 2009)

but imo i would think you could have all the bubble wrap in the world round a bottle of liquid, so long as its in a below freezing temperature environment i would think it would still freeze.
  i knwo the vendor i ordered from had wrapped the replacements i thermal bubblewrap and did coem to me unfrozen, only it was also right on that freezing temp mark and the bottles were all still yet extremely cold after opening packaging and wrap.
  but i talked to my UPS deliv person and tehy said that stuff sits in trucks that are housed in poorly heated if any heat at all, warehouses or something to that effect and said regardless how ya package a liquid item, if shipping in freezing temps, taht it will still surely freeze, unless ya packin heat somehow into the boxes maybe :confused2:
  also he told  me that its not UPS's fault if it gets frozen either. and that if its a temperature sensitive item and expected to be shipped in extremem temps then teh shipper is required to take it upon them selves to add watever sort of packaging needed to maintain temps.
   kinda something to really think about for so many of us who all live where its freezing 6 months outta the year and ordering nutes.
  i shoudl be fine tho now til spring :aok:
  :48:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah man, definately good to know!  I don't usually have nutes shipped...other than FF solubles, cause they are cheaper on line, and these free ones from GO.  I'm lucky enough to have a few hydro stores within an hour of my house.  I will remeber not to have anything shipped cold sensetive in the winter...Thanks Zip!


----------



## RCCIZMe (Jan 2, 2010)

hello all, so , i have to ask, how is it working ?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 2, 2010)

I haven't used it yet, I started a couple in flower with it, but used chemical PH adjusters on the mix, which I found out later is a no no, seeing how the mix is organic it makes perfect sense, but I'm not the sharpest knife in the drawer.  I ended up flushing these out, and going back to my regular way.  I plan on doing a side by side with clones from the same mother as soon as my flower box is empty.  I will do some with my regular line-up Foxfarm, and a few extras, and I will run some done with the GO line-up.  But I fealt like I needed to do a little more research on these new nutes first, and get some organic ph adjusters.  Hopefully I will have a camera by then, and I will be able to do a GJ on the side by side run.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Jan 12, 2010)

BUMMER!!!!!!!!!!

I just got off the phone with GH.

The deal is still on, but NOW because of all the response they added a $25 handling fee on top of the shipping.   

Of course they did this a week or so ago when I was stuck in SoFla on a trip I didn't want to make in the first place and lasted a week longer than was planned for. 

I'm pizzed!  That was a trip from he!! that seems to just keep on giving.   Not only did I miss a flowering cycle because I knew I wouldn't be here for the end, my moms are in rough shape from no water for close to 3 weeks (I took measures for that otherwise they would be dead), and it was a 1800 mile drive with 3 people in a standard cab pick up truck.:holysheep: 

I didn't order, but might after I get over my temper tantrum.   The part about the service fee being added while I was stuck where I didn't want to be in the first place really set me off.:ignore: 

DD


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Jan 12, 2010)

Hmm, that does kinda suck. I would still go for it DD, even with $20 shipping + the $25 handling that's still around the price of just the BioBud by itself.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 13, 2010)

yeah man the store cost would have to be close to 200 bucks or more I would think if you were to go buy all 8 bottles in your local hydro shop.


----------

